# Cable Stop vs Cable Dampener



## Garth (Nov 23, 2009)

i too am interested in this, i just ordered one off cabelas and am now wondering.


----------



## Garth (Nov 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If you can shoot through a chronograph you should be able to observe any change in performance. I don't have a chrono but I do have a cable slide stopper like you so if you find out which position is best let me know. My guess is that stopping the cables at their resting point will give the best performance because this should allow the cam to rotate forward during the shot and not be pulled back any as the cables pass their resting point but this may not be the case.


----------



## bowlife690 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hopefully this week I'll get a chance to get to a shop with a crono (radar). Been wanting to anyway, since I extended my draw lenght. One thing I have noticed is that when I use the flat end of the stop towards the slide it groups better. This leaves the nipped end pointed towards the riser. I figure this gives the slide a more even surface to impact and allows the nipple to provide more dispersion of the shock / vibration.


----------



## bowlife690 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Took Longer than expected*

I finally was able to get to the pro shop. In short there is no change in speed. There is a differance in the way the bow handles. I shot with the limb saver as a cable stop, then dampener, and finally without it. The speeds were the same. But the over all feeling of the bow was differant each time. I prefer using it as a cable stop. I like the way it makes the bow feel and handle.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

dont know if it makes a difference but i'm anal , here's how i set mine

obviously you have to remove the slide to install so to make sure its in the right spot i put it a hair infront of the slide and flex and release about an inch if its still got a little gap take a couple shots, still a gap push it up till it just barely touches then pull out on the dampener/stop so it sits flat on the cable guard , the edges tend to roll in as you push it,

probably doesn't make a difference but at least you'll know your cables are coming to full rest


----------



## bowlife690 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm with you - did all that and more. Even had the tape measure out for the distance between the rod and cables and what not. Tired all kinds of configurations and two differant slides till I felt it was perfect. 

All in all no performance differance (speed), but, better use of the bow and great noise reduction.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

bowlife690 said:


> I finally was able to get to the pro shop. In short there is no change in speed. There is a differance in the way the bow handles. I shot with the limb saver as a cable stop, then dampener, and finally without it. The speeds were the same. But the over all feeling of the bow was differant each time. I prefer using it as a cable stop. I like the way it makes the bow feel and handle.


I have the economy dampeners installed that way on all six of my bows. They are more effective on my parallel limb designs for quiet, than they are on my Supertec/Turbotec. Then again, those two bows are about the quietest bows I've ever owned either way.

I also played around with the Krony when I was trying them out. I think the arrow might be off the string before the cable slide hits the silencer, as position doesn't seem to make a bit of difference on any of my bows.

For "handling" I couldn't really tell any difference, but some guys have a better sense for that. With six bows, I think I lose some of that relative to a one bow owner, but it's a scarifice I just have to make


----------

